# Pups in Alaska..info needed...



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

On a totally unconnected forum, I've been in discussion with someone who's after a GSD pup.

Any suggestions in or about the Fairbanks, Alaska area where he should try?

Any kennels?

He's been looking at www.worthykennels.com

Does anyone know them?


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

I know Veronica, she is in my club. In all honesty she has some of the best GSD's in the state and she is good people. A little excentric yes but still pretty cool people.

I have a dog from her- Havok.

Are they looking at the Athos/Fenja litter? Both very nice animals Fenja has sooo much potential.

Also there is Bridget and Sean. http://www.alaskadogboardntrain.com/
They have some nice animals as well.

Julie


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

I second that recommendation. She's got some very nice dogs in her program. If I had interest in a GSD I'd not think twice about working Veronica. Being in a place like AK sometimes a person doesn't have access to all that many choices albeit good ones but in this case I would feel justified working with Worthy Kennels and certainly would not feel like I had to leave state to get a real nice dog. 

Julie mentioned the litter out of Fenja, which is on the ground right now. This bitch is not one you'd need to work yourself to see her potential. It's kinda like your Xena, you see a little bit of her and that's all you need to know. I think anyone whose into your girl knows exactly what I mean.

Also most of the GSD dogs in our club are out of Worthy Kennels, its not because of convenience that this happened either.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

I can offeronly limited experience for what its worth.

Last year around November, one of the guys who joined a Schutzhund club in Houston,TX where I was at the time bought a puppy from Worthy kennels.

The puppy travelled all the way from Alaska to Texas and was fine.

He specifically said he wanted a puppy to do Schutzhund with, and she chose the smallest puppy in the litter saying he shows the most potential.

I have seen that puppy once every week until he was 16 or 17 weeks of age and he was fine and with good training should develop into a good Sch dog.

He also did fill up and grew into him, so he should be a normal sized dog now, haven't seen him personally since November o rDecember of last year but heard he did from people that worked him.

Seems the kennel has nice bloodlines and nice dogs, so I think your friend should be fine there.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Fenja and Athos also had a litter last year and it's very likely that pup was from the same breeding that she has pups from now.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

also, www.klatolkink9.com. they're associated w/worthy (i kinda like their dogs a tiny bit better), but wouldn't hesitate to check them both out, PLUS they (both) have the most innovative incentive program i've ever seen. a win-win situation for both breeder and buyer, and as we all know, it doesn't usually work like that in the breeding world.


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

thanks for the info people... I'll pass it back on...

I believe it is the sire/dam that has been suggested..

Regards,
Gary


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Gary, pups in Alaska...I was thinking SEALS! :mrgreen:


----------



## Gary Garner (Jun 30, 2007)

Howard Gaines III said:


> Gary, pups in Alaska...I was thinking SEALS! :mrgreen:


[-X:mrgreen:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Schutzhund training with a pup... Notice the sleeveless decoy?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard that's just COLD.......but with all that ice what would you expect. I'd wear the insulated vest also!;-)


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Didn't you know? It's a bullet proof vest to protect him from the snipers.:evil:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

peta snipers! :lol::lol:


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Snipers? No, bugs!!! Maybe he was showing the seal another drive...
OK PETA wins...warm and fluffy stuff for everyone but the seal hunter.


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Howard, that picture was most likely taken on the east coast of Canada.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

You could be right. I have heard stories that it was someone from the central area of the US and a state that starts with "M" and the guy was using his time to improve his golf game...not giving any names.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Gary Garner said:


> On a totally unconnected forum, I've been in discussion with someone who's after a GSD pup.
> 
> Any suggestions in or about the Fairbanks, Alaska area where he should try?
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread but....I spoke with Veronica, wonderful lady and nice dogs, she is one passionalte person. Seriously anyone who has a blanket policy to give discounts to anyone who serves the community is someone to deal with in my books. Like I said great animals, great guarantee, great person.


----------

